

Neko.io adds a splash of real privacy to Facebook and elsewhere around the web - markkum

Neko.io puts the genie back in the bottle - adds a splash of real privacy to Twitter, Facebook, Google+ and elsewhere around the web<p>If you want to stay in touch with your friends, there's no escape from Twitter, Facebook, Google+ and other social networks. But sometimes it's good to share things on these networks in a truly private way. That's what https://neko.io/ is for.<p>Neko.io lets you write and post secret messages to social networks and other online services. You control who of your friends can actually read the posted messages. If the true friendship ends, you can also revoke their right to read the messages. All this without setting up or managing any circles, lists, groups or flocks in the various social networks.<p>To protect your privacy Neko.io does not ask your name, e-mail or any other personal information - not even a username and password. Neko.io is neither saving nor storing your messages in itself. Instead, the messages are stored at whichever service or system you post them to. For keeping you and your friends safe and your messages secure, Neko.io uses the Mepin secure sign in service - https://www.mepin.com/. Mepin doesn’t collect any of your personal information and it lets you use your smartphone, tablet or a special Mepin USB key to sign in.<p>Share your sensitive thoughts, moments, info or blunders publicly but privately with Neko.io
======
markkum
Clickable links;

<https://neko.io/> <https://www.mepin.com/>

------
Saavedro
Looks like I can't use this without an iOS device.

~~~
markkum
Unfortunately this is true for now. Obviously we are going to launch other
device support and means to sign in. I hope you left a vote at the site about
your preferred device platform.

